# AppleStore : identifiants perdus



## gibey (25 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je possède un Macbook Pro depuis quelques mois et depuis 2 jours un iphone.
Mon soucis est que je ne sais plus les identifiants que j'ai crée, ainsi que les mots de passe relatif à mes 2 produits Mac :rose:

Ce soir, j'ai voullu télécharger une application gratuite va l'AppleStore, mais lorsqu'il m'a été demandé mes identifiants et mon code secret j'ai pu constater que celui que je pensais n'étais pas bon 

Savez-vous comment faire pour que je retrouve ces codes ?

D'avance je vous en remercie


----------



## miaou (26 Mars 2009)

en principe ton identifiant c'est une adresse mail non? tu te rappelle au moins de celle ci? 
dans itunes  menu store/visualiser mon compte.  tu avoir un bouton " mot de passe oublié? "
tu aussi le retrouver sur le site d'Apple/ store. c'est normalement le même . mais il faut que tu te souvienne au moins de l'adresse mail,  sinon je vois pas


----------



## gibey (26 Mars 2009)

Merci Miaou pour ces informations.
Je connais en effet au moins une adresse mail lorsque je me suis incrit, mais est-ce celle que j'ai utilisée lorsque j'enregistrai mon macboock pro ou mon iphone, là est le doute.
L'essentiel est que tu m'as donné la démarche pour retrouver tout cela grace à itune, et je t'en remercie.


----------

